# Glamour interiors



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Interiors of Lansownia club in Poznan. 
































































Photos from www.lansownia.pl.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Interiors of Utopia club in Warsaw. 























































Photos from www.utopiaclub.eu.


----------



## Unionstation13 (Aug 31, 2006)

I prefer more historic interiors. The Columbia club here in Indianapolis has a pretty charming interior. Seems to have alot of "glamour".


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Palazzo Versace in Gold Coast, Australia.


----------



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

What is Gold Coast, Australia? It is a city?


----------



## PwnedByASkyscraper (Nov 29, 2007)

The Bellagio in Las Vegas


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Cidade_Branca, Gold Coast is the city in Australia.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

nice, but i don't know if i want to live in such rooms for a very long time


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

wow!!!!!.....stunning interiors


----------



## Луиc (Oct 4, 2007)

Unionstation13 said:


>


This yes!! this is glamorous :yes:


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

There's some great interiors here, keep 'em coming!


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

The Warsaw club and Bellagio looks horrendous.

The Columbia club is magnificient, and the Palazzo Versace is quite nice too.


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

The eclectic Chicago home of Richard Driehaus (of Driehaus Capital Management) as featured in the NY Times:

The front parlor:










The staircase:










Proustain bust of the French actress Rachel, in the role of Phedre:










The dining room:










Baccarat chandelier in the front parlor:










Tiffany Window:










The two-story Art Deco living room. The bottom painted panels, by Josef Urban, circa 1927, are from the now demolished Ziegfeld Theater in New York. The panel in the top-left corner is from "The Birth of Aphrodite," a mural designed by Jean Dupas for the Grand Salon of the Normandie ocean liner. The top-right panel is by Jean Dunand and is an artist's proof for a mural for the Normandie's smoking lounge. Through the doorway is a staircase leading to the second floor. 

















Another view of the living room. The fireplace mantle is made of onyx and nickel-plated steel. The wrought iron grill is by Andre Arbus and Raymond Subes, circa 1939. Mr. Subes also designed the torchiere, circa 1937. 










Richard Driehaus (William Zbaren for The New York Times):












http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/17/garden/17chicago.html?scp=15&sq=chicago+mansion&st=nyt


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Notre Dame Basilica, Montreal


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

Biltmore Estate, built by George W. Vanderbilt in 1895...Asheville, N.C.
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1425358925/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/565778208/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/565778200/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/chorip/900888676/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/neil_p/538261896/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/565778400/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/danieljludwig/2631559981/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/neil_p/538379953/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/danieljludwig/2862216926/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/danieljludwig/2634013415/


Complete with bowling alley and indoor swimming pool...as well as indoor bathrooms and electricity - in 1895.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bevarmstrong/812441271/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/bevarmstrong/813340256/in/photostream/


----------

